# emerge world prob

## dexter

ich wollte emerge -uD world machen, doch ich bekomme immer die gleiche Fehlermsg.....

```

ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.1a failed

Function kde_src_compile, line 123, exitcode 2

died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

kann da wer helfen ? hab schon das file gelöscht, so dass er es neu zieht, aber gleiche problem

----------

## unexist

oh klar, da muss ich nur eben die tabelle holen.

line 123 mit exitcode ist.. *such

also ein bisschen mehr sollte man schon angeben.  :Smile: 

----------

## dexter

???? mehr sagt er ja nicht ....

----------

## wudmx

schon mal emerge sync vorher gemacht?

----------

## dexter

jops !!

----------

